# ISFP, maybe



## Raziem

Hi, I'm new with the personality types. I've known about the theory for a while, but only just started to read more.

I think I'm an ISFP. I wasn't intending to post anything until I noticed the lack of an isfp community online. I find this kind of funny and comforting in a way. 

I'll tell you a little about myself. I'm a young 20 something. I wouldn't consider myself 'artistic' like the type's title suggests. At least, I possess little skill. I'm sure that has quite a bit to do with I'm not persistent enough to work on a hobby like that. I am content scribbling on paper just to watch colors interact or playing simple melodies on a keyboard or my clarinet just to hear the sounds. 

I was extremely shy growing up. This was unusual as I come from a very large and very close family. While the kids were playing and the adults were talking at family gatherings, I'd be off entertaining myself somewhere. Too many people became overwhelming, a thought that is very difficult for a young child to express. My mother in particular was not very understanding and was not very tolerant of such antisocial behavior. I had trouble with the kids at school. They were not very approachable, nor were they likely to go out of their way to meet someone new. I moved in the 4th grade to a faux-rich southern town that can be described as "We don't take kindly to yer kind 'round here" I had trouble making friends, and held closely to the ones i had.

It's not that I dislike people. I just don't understand people. I feel like I live in a bubble and there is a key something I am missing to interact like they do. I am a very deep and loving person, I just don't understand what to do to prove that to someone. I get mistaken for being critical, cynical, or generally a downer because I'm more likely to say what I feel than white lies. Honesty is a more personal complement in my eyes. I can form very deep connections with people. Sometimes I feel it's deeper on my side, partially because I don't ever let someone know all of me. My private inner world is important to me.

I'm getting better. Once I got out of the school environment, I felt relieved. Too much stimulus overwhelms me easily. I was able to overcome my shyness for some social skills. I feel like a mirror. I can reflect people's personalities to give the illusion I'm there. I feel disconnected from other people. I don't know if this is normal to feel this way. I can absorb mannerisms and idiosyncrasies of the people I'm around. The more people, the harder this is to do and the more inward I'll focus. I feel like years of people watching (my favorite sport) has led me to be able to pull the strings and swing any situation into my favor. I just mimic what I see, which relieves the awkwardness that I'm used to. Well, I'm okay with silence. Generally if I like a person, I'd be happy as anything sitting silently in a room with them as I would talking or doing anything else. I feel that it's awkward from the other person's point of view.

I guess I can come off as narcissistic. I live for me, and I'm okay with that. My goal in life is to be self sufficient as much as possible and spiritually content. I do care about people, but I don't know how to form lasting relationships. I feel once a relationship is established it's there. I don't think about what I need to do to keep it. I feel bad about that, but it just doesn't come to mind. That leads people to be pushed away. As a result I tend to feel like I'm this vague entity that floats in and out of people's lives briefly only to be a fleeting memory years down the line. I can only hope that meeting influenced them positively.

Anyway, I really don't know where this is going. I suppose I just wanted to find someone to connect to. The people I meet in my daily life seem to take in the world so differently than I do. Personality is also not an interesting subject to my friends in real life. They just tell me I think about it too much. Maybe I do. It's still always nice to find like-minded people.


----------



## Schwarz

Hi Raziem, welcome to PersonalityCafe. I hope you like it here.


----------



## LadyJava

Welcome, Raziem.


----------



## snail

You seem very interesting and self-aware. If I had to guess your type just from reading your intro post, I would have only gotten it one letter off. I would have guessed you were an INFP, like me.


----------



## Trope

I second snail's motion of INFP. 

Also, welcome to the fora. Enjoy your stay. :happy:


----------



## Raziem

Thanks for all of your welcomes. 

I've been reading more on intuition versus sensing. I encompass traits of both, defintely. What was throwing me off is most of the time art is used and in that area, I'm very sense oriented. I like the colors of a painting or sounds of music instead of the meaning. I find little in poetry as I tend to read too literally. 

I think age and experience has plenty to do with it as well. I was definately an isfp growing up, but recent years are allowing my n side to shine. 

Either way, it's just a guideline and I'm only looking to find a good base point.


----------



## DayLightSun

Raziem said:


> Thanks for all of your welcomes.
> 
> I've been reading more on intuition versus sensing. I encompass traits of both, defintely. What was throwing me off is most of the time art is used and in that area, I'm very sense oriented. I like the colors of a painting or sounds of music instead of the meaning. I find little in poetry as I tend to read too literally.
> 
> I think age and experience has plenty to do with it as well. I was definately an isfp growing up, but recent years are allowing my n side to shine.
> 
> Either way, it's just a guideline and I'm only looking to find a good base point.


On your description on the top you described the guy I have a crush on. 
Who is my opposite as in type. 
I like him a lot and he gives me the 5 sec stares with smiles. 
But when I get close he shys away. 
But then smiles.
I'm going crazy. 
I think I'm going to have to ask him out. 
He is way to shy.


----------



## Ćerulean

Howdy 
Hope you enjoy yourself here
=D


----------



## jonniehandsome

raziem

sounds like you and i fit. 

isfp it is. don't let those dreamers the infp pull you in. :laughing:

the key for me has always been about balancing my inner and outer life. the deep depths of the spirit and the shallow interface with the world around. sure my e and n have developed over the years. 35 next week. but still, the focus has been on the awareness around me of everything going on. never been too skilled, but definatly an artist. my interests are in liturgy and voice. love to sing, perform, but don't have the patience to practice. the practice is as valuable an experience as the performance. always on to the next thing. love to people watch. especially with an eye to type watching. 

well i hope you poke around at least untill the next thing comes along. i have generally found enneagram to be more helpful personally, but mbti is less wishy washy, 

good luck and take care


----------



## Kevinaswell

Wow I'm glad we got another one of you guys.

I sure like talking/hanging out with you guys 

Digitally and physically.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

You just sound like you have dominant Fi which is what ISFPs & INFPs have, so you very well could be ISFP
Welcome


----------



## Fruitbasket

Goddamit posting first posts is hard. I've been trying for a few minutes to write a decent post so I think i'll just write what's on my mind. This will probably be an introduction post for me.

All I want to get across is that i relate to alot of what you are saying raziem, and it feels almost as if it were me who wrote that. Especially the part about just playing fleeting parts of another persons life, floating in and out of their attention span or something. I have trouble communicating, but I do decent in social situations mostly because I adapt to whoever im talking to. I was also very shy, and very suspecting as a child, but somehow I always had a few friends to hang with that I cant really explain. But I've always felt a little left out or forgotten, but that might just have to do with low self confidence. I dont really feel comfortable writing _anything_ online, even though im practically 100% anonymous and what's in this post is something i've never written publicly about. Ever. (Even though it might seem innocent its quite a leap for me)

I dont think MBTI can explain a person as whole but I still find it interesting to read up on different personalities and try to understand them. It's been so random with me and none of the descriptions seems to fit fully. I think i've taking a few to many test over the recent 6 or 7 months that ive known it, and ive got a staggering amount of different labels. I was first typed as INTP, then as INTJ, INFP, INFJ, ISTJ and also ISFP. From what ive read about them (and ive read about all the 16 types) I find most similarites with the INTP and the ISFP descriptions and forums. I don't really know where the hell im going with this. I guess I really want to be typed? 

I just turned 20 and am a little sentimental since I've got a crush on a girl at my job and its very confusing. So please bare with me :happy:


----------



## Schwarz

Fruitbasket said:


> Goddamit posting first posts is hard. I've been trying for a few minutes to write a decent post so I think i'll just write what's on my mind. This will probably be an introduction post for me.
> 
> All I want to get across is that i relate to alot of what you are saying raziem, and it feels almost as if it were me who wrote that. Especially the part about just playing fleeting parts of another persons life, floating in and out of their attention span or something. I have trouble communicating, but I do decent in social situations mostly because I adapt to whoever im talking to. I was also very shy, and very suspecting as a child, but somehow I always had a few friends to hang with that I cant really explain. But I've always felt a little left out or forgotten, but that might just have to do with low self confidence. I dont really feel comfortable writing _anything_ online, even though im practically 100% anonymous and what's in this post is something i've never written publicly about. Ever. (Even though it might seem innocent its quite a leap for me)
> 
> I dont think MBTI can explain a person as whole but I still find it interesting to read up on different personalities and try to understand them. It's been so random with me and none of the descriptions seems to fit fully. I think i've taking a few to many test over the recent 6 or 7 months that ive known it, and ive got a staggering amount of different labels. I was first typed as INTP, then as INTJ, INFP, INFJ, ISTJ and also ISFP. From what ive read about them (and ive read about all the 16 types) I find most similarites with the INTP and the ISFP descriptions and forums. I don't really know where the hell im going with this. I guess I really want to be typed?
> 
> I just turned 20 and am a little sentimental since I've got a crush on a girl at my job and its very confusing. So please bare with me :happy:


Nice to have you here, fruitbasket. I agree with you on the shortcomings of MBTI and personality typing in general to explain a person as a whole, probably because, like you, I seem to fall between types (in my case, INFP and INTP). Stick around for a while, this is a fun forum. :happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell

Hey Fruitsbasket! You should stick around. I love you guys but there are like none here and it's pretty annoying. 

ALL ISFP's/INTP'S PLEASE MOVE TO MINNEAPOLIS.


----------



## NewSoul

From your first post, I was on the fence on whether or not you were an ISFP or INFP, but from your second post I am almost certain you are an ISFP. But don't worry about every description fitting you; everyone is different. I also relate to not really being an "artist." I'm also not creative, but I still think I'm an ISFP. Anyway, welcome and enjoy your stay. roud:


----------



## Fruitbasket

Schwarz said:


> Nice to have you here, fruitbasket. I agree with you on the shortcomings of MBTI and personality typing in general to explain a person as a whole, probably because, like you, I seem to fall between types (in my case, INFP and INTP). Stick around for a while, this is a fun forum. :happy:


I'll try and do that. Will probably last for a few weeks if i'm lucky. I also noticed I left a bunch out info in the description. The thing about me having a crush and being confused could be seen as me being gay probably.. I'm a dude if anyone wondered though :happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell

Fruitbasket said:


> I'll try and do that. Will probably last for a few weeks if i'm lucky. I also noticed I left a bunch out info in the description. The thing about me having a crush and being confused could be seen as me being gay probably.. I'm a dude if anyone wondered though :happy:


Like boys and move to Minneapolis.


----------



## Starflakes

ISFPs are just really misunderstood....I'm strongly betting she's an ISFP and not an INFP. 

ISFPs are very deep, they're just not always constantly verbalizing it or otherwise showing their depth the way INFPs are. 

So so so much of who an ISFP is just stays on the inside...people never see it.


----------



## Starflakes

Welcome to the forum, Raziem!


----------



## Kevinaswell

I think I was drunk the entire time I posted in this thread because I don't.....remember anything at all about this thread.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hi Raziem, and welcome 

Childhood is often overwhelming for us introverts. I wonder if, being a sensor, you just take in so much it is easy to shut down....Anyway, I love your icon. 

You seem like you could use a sweet treat, so I baked these cookies just for you...


----------



## BehindSmile

Hi! Welcome to Personality Cafe! :wink:


----------



## vanWinchester

Great intro and awesome avatar! 
Welcome to Personality Café! :happy:

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------

